# what do you love the most about your girlfriend/boyfriend or husband/wife?



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

what do you love the most about your significant other? or if your single what quality do you value the most in a partner?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't know. I love all of him. XD


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love that he's irreplaceable.


----------



## Vector (May 5, 2010)

I love how she is intelligent and when we're able to, she is able to hold hours-long conversations with me.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*You know you really love someone when you see them doing something ridiculous and embarrassing and you smile to yourself because they's just being they's goofy ass selves. 

You gotta love 'em even if they fart in public and blame their child and scream at old ladies calling them pregnant and throw water balloons at their mothers out windows.

I love her because her flaws don't particularly annoy me or clash with my personality. I love her for every last little thing about her. I wouldn't and shouldn't try to change her.*


----------



## pansy (Apr 28, 2010)

I like/love in my spouse is affection, caring, interest upon me.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

She is the yin to my yang, we complement each other very well. She is intelligent, witty, sexy, and wonderful.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I love that he's devoted, intelligent, and strongly individualistic. As IN-- types, we can share a lot of imaginative things together on a one-on-one basis. As a __TP type, he helps me worry less about what others might think and helps me relax more. As an F type, I help him feel less of a need to exterminate the planet. :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

That she has a nice, cozy spot in my dreams.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

inebriato said:


> I don't know. I love all of him. XD


agreed! there are too many things to list, but I feel blessed that he has both a great personality and great body.


----------



## briannaharleyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

i'm single now, but i loved that my ex-boyfriend really appreciated me and always went out of his way to make me feel special and comfortable and loved.


----------



## ApolloNoUta (Mar 22, 2010)

inebriato said:


> I don't know. I love all of him. XD


Same. And I love how while at times my guy acts all serious and logical (which he is), he has a fluffy and affectionate center and is truly a sweet guy. <3 That and how he has helped me to grow and improve, and I hope I've done the same for him.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

What I love about her (asides from her body): what I considered to be my flaws, she considers those parts of me to be endearing.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

There is a creativity and understanding for wanting to heal/help people that really just seems to come out of her. She is very kind-hearted and appreciative. I really do love that about her.


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

I love how sexy she is. She doesn't even need to dress up at all, just walking around in a t-shirt and leopard print pjs. It just something about her.

I love the way she sleeps. At the very least shes got one leg wrapped around me. Sometimes she'll push herself up right up against me so I can feel her breathe and her heart beat. Sometimes he'll rest her head on my chest and let me play with her hair. I can't count the number of times she's fallen asleep that way.

I love the way she laughs. Its excited, giddy, elated.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

Honesty. Everything else is just a plus, or can be compromised or fixed.


----------

